# Engraving Question Variation - How to finish the surface after coloring



## garrettdave (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm making some pens for a high school raffle coming up and want to get some engraving done on the pens.  Will likely have both poly resin and wood blanks. I suppose a decal could be used, but hoping to try engraving.  

I've seen some good info in various threads on using Laser bits, acrylic paint, mica powder to fill in with color after engraving.  Here are the steps I plan;

1) Turn and leave the surface a few thousands high
2) Engrave
3) Fill in with color
4) Light sand to clean up

I love having a smooth CA finish over the entire pen.... so my question is...

Does anyone color and then fill in the engraving with CA, epoxy or something else to get the engraving surface flush and then start your CA finish?  

Do you just engrave and do the normal CA finish (So the pen won't be smooth over the engraving)?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 16, 2011)

Turn, sand, and finish as normal. Engrave; no fill unless it is needed. 
Do a good turn  daily!
Don



garrettdave said:


> Do you just engrave and do the normal CA finish (So the pen won't be smooth over the engraving)?
> Thanks
> Dave


----------



## Gulfcoast (Mar 22, 2011)

+1, as Don said ----

  Joe


----------



## CaptG (Mar 22, 2011)

I have done both ways.  As Don said, and pen is fine.  I have also color filled and then filled with ca, sanded and then ca finish over whole blank.  These look super with the engraving smooth and the clear coat over the top giving the engraving depth.  But a lot more work.  A lot of customers like the engraving they can feel.  6 of one, 1/2 dozen of the other.


----------



## garrettdave (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## woodgraver (Mar 22, 2011)

I made a pen for a Redskins fan not too long ago, it was a rush job so I didn't get a picture of it, but I used bloodwood, finished with two coats of CA.  I then engraved it and used a yellow color fill from laser bits.  Put it back on the lathe and put a couple of coats of thin CA and followed that by a couple of coats of medium CA.  I sanded with micromesh, then put a couple more coats of thin CA on it and finished with micromesh and one step polish.  You can not feel the engraving, and the pen looked awesome.  Being a Cowboy fan I fear that I may endure a curse for this effort, but at least I learned a new technique.


----------



## garrettdave (Mar 24, 2011)

woodgraver said:


> Being a Cowboy fan I fear that I may endure a curse for this effort, but at least I learned a new technique.



And.....(pointing up), that made me laugh!:biggrin:

Thanks for the input, I am going to try your same technique. 

Dave


----------



## Rounder (Mar 24, 2011)

woodgraver said:


> Being a Cowboy fan I fear that I may endure a curse for this effort, but at least I learned a new technique.



SHAME ON YOU! The Cowboy demons will be haunting you for a LONG time!


----------

